# 7 string Bass



## Digital Black (Nov 1, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=4713&item=3759040311&rd=1
..interesting none-the-less


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2004)

Huh.. Cheap. 

That neck joint looks like shit though, unless that's how it's supposed to be on a Bass.


----------



## No Soul (Nov 1, 2004)

there are few bassists in the bay area who play basses similar to that. Crazy stuff for sure.


----------



## macalpine88 (Nov 2, 2004)

looks john myungish. i think the neck needs to be a little bit wider though


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 2, 2004)

It's a galveston. It would most likely explode if you look at it too long. 


Allthough I have owned a few galvestons in the past...
Still is pretty neat...


----------



## macalpine88 (Nov 2, 2004)

Chris said:


> Huh.. Cheap.
> 
> That neck joint looks like shit though, unless that's how it's supposed to be on a Bass.



yeah it looks flimsy. id be scared to play it. imagine how much it would cost to change the strings, atleast 30 bucks


----------



## Hyper-Rob (Nov 17, 2004)

If you guys want to see some serious, and amazing looking extended range basses, look no further than here:

http://www.jerzydrozdbasses.com/

This stuff blows me away.


----------



## macalpine88 (Nov 17, 2004)

the necks are so big, if i ever have any money to spend im going to get a custom 9 string bass


----------



## Leon (Nov 17, 2004)

macalpine88 said:


> the necks are so big, if i ever have any money to spend im going to get a custom 9 string bass


9? if the necks were any wider, you might as well just get a piano


----------



## Digital Black (Nov 17, 2004)

Or a chapman stick....


----------



## Shannon (Nov 18, 2004)

Sephiroth000 said:


> It's a galveston. It would most likely explode if you look at it too long.
> 
> Allthough I have owned a few galvestons in the past...
> Still is pretty neat...



Well from my experience in owning a Galveston 12-string bass, I can say that they are pretty good basses for the cash. I never had a single problem with mine.


----------



## macalpine88 (Nov 18, 2004)

wildealien said:


> 9? if the necks were any wider, you might as well just get a piano



 7s are really bad but 9  im going with what sephiroth said and just get a stick. it looks cooler and you can brag about playing one


----------



## Shannon (Nov 18, 2004)

macalpine88 said:


> 7s are really bad but 9  im going with what sephiroth said and just get a stick. it looks cooler and you can brag about playing one



My old bassist has the 7-string Conklin. I thought that was bad until I played my friend's custom-built Michael Dolan 9-string bass. Now THAT was insane, but cool as f*ck!


----------



## Leon (Nov 18, 2004)

macalpine88 said:


> 7s are really bad but 9  im going with what sephiroth said and just get a stick. it looks cooler and you can brag about playing one


...pending you can actually make it sound good  

it didn't take me long to get used to my 7string, but one of those i think it might take me some time.


----------



## W4D (Nov 27, 2004)

I play a six string fretted fretless 1- 12 fretted and 13 -1 4 frettless. Bass

Aquired a new 15 string bass, and a new 7 string bass also from warrior guitars in houston.


----------

